# Help! My Mac is not loading anything !!



## alex123 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok Today in the morning i was getting rady to go to school and i axidentaly bumped in to my dads mac and it smashed in the floor  then when i piked it up all the folders and the tool bar in the bottom were gone i cud only see the desktop wallpaper and no programs folders or anything !!! So i opened it to see if i broke something and everything is ok so i pushed a button thats inside of the mac because i remember my dad telling me that if it freezez or anything to push that button so i did and i turned it back on and the normal mac loading comes in and everything but when it goes to the desktop its still the same ,,, Only the background wallpaper is there no programs folders or anything ..,,,


Can somebody please help me fix this because if my dad sees this im dead!! thats his work station. All his work is in that computer .... So any help Would be very gratfull!!!!!


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hello: You didn't say what kind of Mac or version of OS you have, so I am assuming OS X:

First, try resetting PRAM and NVRAM

1. Shut down the computer.

2. Locate the following keys on the keyboard: Command, Option, P, and R. You will need to hold these keys down simultaneously in step 4.

3. Turn on the computer.

4. Press and hold the Command-Option-P-R keys. You must press this key combination before the gray screen appears.

5. Hold the keys down until the computer restarts and you hear the startup sound for the second time.

6. Release the keys.

If your Mac is a PowerBook or iBook see here on how to additionally reset the PMU (Power Management Unit.)

If the above does not help, then try booting into Single User Mode: Press and hold down *cmd-s* while booting. This will return a prompt.

At the prompt, type */sbin/fsck -y* and hit return. Doing so will check and repair the files ystem. When completed if it states "File system was modified." Repeat until everything is repaired. Then type *reboot* at the prompt to restart the machine.

Hope that helps!


----------

